# Determining direction w Compas



## Ladyslipper2020 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi guys, this might seem like an odd question, but I don't know whether to use Magnetic North or True North to determine whether I am facing NE or East?

Any thoughts?

Kindest Regards, m


----------



## Shiva (Feb 23, 2010)

True North is always indicated by the star Polaris, which can only be seen at night in a clear sky. During the day, you need a magnetic compass to find the North, unless of course you have a GPS. So the convention is that you determine East from West with a magnetic compass.


----------

